# using colored beads on your rig above the hook



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

the whiting and pompano rigs i started buying at the bait shop have them. 

does it really make a difference in your view? if yes- why does it make a difference? cause the fish sees the bait better? plus what color is the best? 


discuss.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been told it looks like eggs or roe to them. I would guess green and pink are the best. Depends on the color of the eggs that are laid by the species in the area. This was discussed years ago on the PFF and some smarter people chimed in on this very subject. I think it has been deleted since the new folks took over the new PFF.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ it seemed like the whiting were ripping them up .. i used to just rig my own hooks and leader. definately seems the beads make them crazier.

i was actually concerned that it would hurt my fishing but after 2 minutes i knew it was a net positive


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

If you look at a sand flea with roe, it's orange-ish. That's the color I would go with.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to use the smallest hook posible, flourocarbon leaders no beads or floats, I was being out fished by the people using them,so I switched, and my fish catch increased ,they do help. that being said, awhile back there was a certian spot on Johnsons beach where I found a spot loaded with whitng, it was amazing, I took 5or 6 a day home for about a week. One Sat am I got there late and there was a father and son just ripping them out of there,fish every cast. spent about 30 minutes fishing close but no bites, so while they were both running to their ice chest i wormed my way in there. Dang still no bites they came back caught two more and headed for the ice chest ,after about 30 miniutes the father brught me 1/4 oz split shot and like a #6 hook , nothing else, I caught 8 whiting in about 12 casts and left,I'll bet those guys caught a 100 of em probably more.
so Iam still prepared to use the stealth method when nothing else works.


----------

